# Bindings suggestion for NS prototype two



## Dandow88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi Guys 

Suggestions welcome. Unity force, salomon district, Burton cartels or Burton genesis??

riding style: all mountain but hit as many jumps along the way and like to play 

Boot size 10.5 US

Thanks


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Cartels would be the most well rounded out of the bunch in terms of comfort, flex and boot compatibility, plus probably easiest to find parts for. Unions are solid, can't go wrong with Forces. Personal suggestions Flux XV, XF, TM and Now Pilot, O-Drive, IPO


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

I have NOW's on my Raven. Conda - not sure what the men's equivalent would be. Pilot, I think. IPO might be a bit too... floppy.

I well and truly love that combo.


----------



## Dandow88 (Jan 2, 2018)

thanks 

which of your suggested do you suggest?? ha. 

Im pretty clueless when it comes too bindings if im honest. Ild ride a cut down tree branch and still have fun on it but iv just bought this board and want the set up too be dreamy


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm a Burton and Now Fanboy, Genesis are ridiculously comfortable and match the board well, but Cartels are 90% as good and significantly cheaper. Now Pilots would also work great for something a bit more responsive. 

But, Burtons are notoriously difficult to center your boots when you're at a size 10.5. What's the actual boot brand and model?


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

I spend a lot of time on my type 2. Started with Ride EX, switched to Cartel LTD now gonna try Salomon Hologram. Of your original selections:

Union Force: a go to for many. Unions arent really my cup of tea but it would be a good match.
Salomon District: Never rode them. The Holograms will be my first binding with shadow-fit. I would ditch this option or bump it up to the hologram or defender. the districts are their softest and I like some stiffness on the proto
Cartel: this would be my pick (or I would likely pay 30 more or whatever and get vitas). The only reason I stopped using my LTDs is because I sized down to 8.5 which has a similar issue to 10.5 in Burton bindings.
Genesis: Nothing bad to say about them..if you've got the extra change, go for it


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Phedder said:


> I'm a Burton and Now Fanboy, Genesis are ridiculously comfortable and match the board well, but Cartels are 90% as good and significantly cheaper. Now Pilots would also work great for something a bit more responsive.
> 
> But, Burtons are notoriously difficult to center your boots when you're at a size 10.5. What's the actual boot brand and model?


I wear 10s and have no issues centering Burtons but Nows are a bear to center. Can just barely get it done.


----------



## Dandow88 (Jan 2, 2018)

thanks for the advice guys. WRT boots iv just got some new addidas Sambas which im now thinking might be a big soft for the board? i suppose stiffer bindings would make this up though right?


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Rocking Genesis on mine, love them...


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Dandow88 said:


> thanks for the advice guys. WRT boots iv just got some new addidas Sambas which im now thinking might be a big soft for the board? i suppose stiffer bindings would make this up though right?


Meh, I ride DC Park series, K2 Darkos and 32 Chris Bradshaws, all of which are pretty soft boots and I do a little of everything. I'm inclined to think unless you're hucking cliffs or steep ass spines, you can get away without having stiff boots. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Phedder said:


> .....But, Burtons are notoriously difficult to center your boots when you're at a size 10.5. What's the actual boot brand and model?





linvillegorge said:


> I wear 10s and have no issues centering Burtons but Nows are a bear to center. Can just barely get it done.


I was riding a size 10.5 boot. The Lrg Cartels,.... (pre reflex disc) were tough to get *any* toe overhang with, let alone actually center them. The Med Cartels /w the reflex disc was almost as bad. 

Of course it also depended a lot on the board width. 

I also find that with a size 10-10.5 boot, the Med base for the Cartels works better with the Lrg ankle straps,... for me at least! :dunno:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I used Med burtons with my size 10 Insanos with zero issues as well. I have no experience with the new Addidas, but I've heard their footprint is pretty small so they might be just fine. 

OP, I'd recommend taking your board and boots into the store if possible if you do decide to go with Burtons.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

10.5 Burton boots should definitely be size medium Burton bindings. But might require size large ankle straps in some cases (burton rider services will typically send for free).


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Phedder said:


> .....OP, I'd recommend taking your board and boots into the store if possible if you do decide to go with Burtons.


^Definitely This!!^

If possible this is ideally the way to do it!!!



SGboarder said:


> 10.5 Burton boots should definitely be size medium Burton bindings. But might require size large ankle straps in some cases *(burton rider services will typically send for free)*.


Well *Fuck Me!!!*.:blink: I _paid_ to replace mine!!! *Thrice!!!!* (x3)  :facepalm3:

Oops! Correction,... paid _Twice!_ Not thrice,... I have 2 pair M Cartels & one Large. So already had a set of L ankle straps. 

Oddly enough,... the L base plate worked ok with the M straps. :dunno: Boot fit,.. not centering.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> ^Definitely This!!^
> 
> If possible this is ideally the way to do it!!!
> 
> ...


You're just too nice! Gotta go in with the 'I want to speak to the manager' attitude >

Maybe not that bad, but they do say their Medium binding fits sizes 8-11. If you're in a 10.5, and their straps aren't fitting properly... Yeah I'd expect them to replace it with something that will fit. 

Interestingly, I recently nabbed a pair of barely used Burton Cartel LTDs, the ones with the Hammock on the high back, Hammock ankle strap, and toe cap with double take buckles. Intention was to steal the straps for some nice Red/Black cartel mixing...But when they showed up they were size small not medium :crying: girl I got them from was super nice and I got them cheap enough I didn't want to kick up a fuss, and as it turns out the small straps actually fit my 9.5 boot quite well mounted on a medium EST cartel. Just wish I could also use the baseplates and highbacks too!


----------



## datrumole (Feb 2, 2017)

while i haven't ridden them yet, after setting up the katana's there is something to be said about the customization of these bindings. i literally dialed in everything, strapped in, i dont even feel like i have bindings on

worth looking at for sure IMO


----------



## Pekopeko (Dec 28, 2016)

I also ride my p2 with the katanas.

Apparently Snowboardprocamp uploaded a video today with them riding with the step ons:


----------

